
The New MacBook Pro Keyboard is a Throwback in the Best Way - AndrewStephens
https://www.ifixit.com/News/16-inch-macbook-pro-magic-keyboard-throwback
======
cweagans
I stopped by my local Apple store today to try out one of the new keyboards,
and I was _really_ surprised with how nice it felt. It's physically not a lot
of key travel, but it _feels_ like it is sort of in the same way that the
trackpad doesn't actually move when you click it. I think some of Apple's most
underrated innovations are these tactile tricks that make your brain think
something different is happening when you push a key or "click" the trackpad.
I wish they would have started with this as a more incremental step instead of
the weird butterfly mechanism.

The mic and speakers are also really impressive. Even if you're not interested
in having a MBP as your daily carry device, it's really worth it to stop into
a store and hear the speakers for yourself -- and then demand that quality
from every other computer you ever use. IMHO, that's how laptops _should_
sound.

After several years away from the macOS ecosystem, I think this is the machine
that's finally going to bring me back.

~~~
ChrisLTD
I tried the keyboard today at a Best Buy after using my Pixelbook at home, and
after trying the new Surface Laptop keyboards in a different section of the
store. While I think the new MBP keyboard is an improvement over the odd feel
of the butterfly keyboards, I think the Surface and Pixelbook keyboards are
better. Both the Surface and Pixelbook have snappier feedback while the MBP
felt a bit mushier and "thunkier". In any case, the new MBP is good enough
which is all that matters if you've been waiting for the light at the end of
butterfly tunnel.

------
jressey
2nd best way, still has touch bar.

~~~
seandougall
It also has a physical Escape key, which seemed to be by far the most common
complaint about the Touch Bar. Physical F keys are quite a niche desire.

~~~
sg47
I don't think it's a desire for physical F keys. It's a desire to not
accidentally increase/decrease volume (in my case), a thousand times a day.
The function keys are located (I switched to a 2016 Macbook Air recently due
to the keyboard issue) well above the number keys on the Macbook Air that I
never accidentally press a F key.

~~~
Razengan
System Preferences » Keyboard » Customize Control Strip

Change the buttons to a slider.

I personally never use F# keys so I set the Control Strip to show only on Fn.

